# Registry tricks to increase Broadband speeds



## Anup Nair (Mar 12, 2007)

*Registry tricks to increase Broadband Internet speeds*

Guys!

This tutorial is meant for increasing the performance of Broadband Internet speeds.

*Note: Most of the articles include registry changes. Please take a back-up of registry before attempting any registry changes so that you can revert back if something goes wrong.*

Just copy paste following code in Notepad and save the file with any name but the extension of the file must be *.REG*, and after that run the file:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dnscache\Parameters]
"NegativeCacheTime"=dword:00000000
"NetFailureCacheTime"=dword:00000000
"NegativeSOACacheTime"=dword:00000000
"CacheHashTableBucketSize"=dword:00000001
"CacheHashTableSize"=dword:00000180
"MaxCacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000fa00
"MaxSOACacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000012d
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings]
"MaxConnectionsPerServer"=dword:00000040
"MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server"=dword:00000040
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings]
"MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server"=dword:0000000a
"MaxConnectionsPerServer"=dword:0000000a
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\ServiceProvider]
"DnsPriority"=dword:00000007
"HostsPriority"=dword:00000006
"LocalPriority"=dword:00000005
"NetbtPriority"=dword:00000008
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Psched]
"NonBestEffortLimit"=dword:00000000
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanworkstation\parameters]
"MaxCmds"=dword:00000064
"MaxThreads"=dword:00000064
"MaxCollectionCount"=dword:00000064
```


----------



## krates (Mar 17, 2007)

Does This Work, I'm Having A speed Of 2000kbps It Will Work For Me Also


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 17, 2007)

its not working man...
it said "cant import.." The specified file is not a registry script..


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 17, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> its not working man...
> it said "cant import.." The specified file is not a registry script..



200% working


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 17, 2007)

i just selected whole of the data and pasted into a text file..
then saved it as text1.reg
when i double clicked it.. it gave the above error...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 17, 2007)

whole ka matlab this na,?
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\DelegateFolders\{59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dnscache\Parameters]
"NegativeCacheTime"=dword:00000000
"NetFailureCacheTime"=dword:00000000
"NegativeSOACacheTime"=dword:00000000
"CacheHashTableBucketSize"=dword:00000001
"CacheHashTableSize"=dword:00000180
"MaxCacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000fa00
"MaxSOACacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000012d

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\ServiceProvider]
"DnsPriority"=dword:00000007
"HostsPriority"=dword:00000006
"LocalPriority"=dword:00000005
"NetbtPriority"=dword:00000008

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Psched]
"NonBestEffortLimit"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanworkstation\parameters]
"MaxCmds"=dword:00000064
"MaxThreads"=dword:00000064
"MaxCollectionCount"=dword:00000064


----------



## serendipiti (Mar 17, 2007)

First u've got to unhide file extensions thru folder options and then change the .txt to .reg and double click...then it'll surely work.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 17, 2007)

yup...
done..
tnx guys..
BTW, wat this does in particular, means how they speed up??


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 17, 2007)

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\ServiceProvider]
"DnsPriority"=dword:00000007
"HostsPriority"=dword:00000006
"LocalPriority"=dword:00000005
"NetbtPriority"=dword:00000008
```
What's the use?

Cause, everywhere else it's

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\ServiceProvider]

"DnsPriority"=dword:00000001
"HostsPriority"=dword:00000001
"LocalPriority"=dword:00000001
"NetbtPriority"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

How Can you Increase ur brodband speed without causing  any security threat?????????????


----------



## scorpio.in (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, can you pls anyone let me know what does this trick do to the registry. Why is it supposed to increase the speed?. Just curious..


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 22, 2007)

No way u can increase ur broadband speed...If u apply for 256/512 kbps or any other internet connection thn u r bound to get the speed which u hav opted for...no tweaks or tricks will give u more speed...


Regards,
Kunal


----------



## aakash_mishra (Mar 22, 2007)

How this registry editing helps in increasing BB speed? I mean does the speed is controlled by any program so why we can't get full speed?


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 22, 2007)

after editing the registry, my rapidshare speed dropped to 15 KBps from 60 KBps...
any procedure to roll back the registry settins..??
i dont hav any system restore..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 22, 2007)

no offence but this is BS


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2007)

My speed also was decreased, but was increased again that normal after a resart.


----------

